# Golf = boring?



## Hypereall (May 11, 2007)

hi im new to golf. my dad owns a golf course in america ... hes been teaching me all the basics ... however i can seem to convince myself it isnt boring. what part of golf made you interested?


----------



## Harry P (May 11, 2007)

i am quite outraged by your comment. sir, you seem quite young and inexperienced.
golf is like a woman, you must be patient with her haha..
life without golf is life without water for me
without water i would die
stick with it lad, you will like it.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Don't play then...We could care less really..Hope you find other sports


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hypereall said:


> hi im new to golf. my dad owns a golf course in america ... hes been teaching me all the basics ... however i can seem to convince myself it isnt boring. what part of golf made you interested?


Hey,

I think no one can convince you if you consider golf a boring game. Let us just respect your view and hopefully you will respect ours too.

All of us here can offer different reasons why you should play golf, but at the end of the day, you are still the captain of your ship.

I would like to share something about John Rockefeller 
BW Online | November 8, 2001 | For John D. Rockefeller, Golf Was Life

Maybe after reading this article may spark some interest in you.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

You might not like the sport because you feel like you are being pushed into it by your dad.

If its not your thing, dont play it - there is no magic formula to make you like the game.

Move on, try something else.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

great attitude dude. give it up. go do something else then. live the paris hilton lifestyle. go party all daddys money away. fast cars booze and sleezy women. have fun dude C ya


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

> my father has a golf course... i can treat women like shit i dont need to care. haha


Gee, nice mentality..That's why you'll be 80, alone and very hungry..
Don't be dissing golf on this forum..we don't take kindly to that.


----------



## Harry P (May 11, 2007)

man people like hypereall are so naive...

why bother posting that on a site where people like golf?
some people are crazy these days
it really annoys me to hear something like that

u are an child you should go back to your daddy

dont you agree guys? idiot..
jeez i need to calm down but i can't help it, i hate people like that,
they are so annoying.........................................................


----------



## missin44 (May 10, 2007)

What I don't get is why you even posted. Golf is not my favorite sport, but I like it from time to time. Assuming I hated it as you do, why would I bother even coming here in the first place.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Don't feed the trolls...


----------



## mattw (May 12, 2007)

now golf is such a great game when you get involved with it. i coundlt wait to play my first round of golf after going on the range with my dad though had to start with the par3 courses then the nine hole short courses before i could join and play at a full size golf course. Eight years down the line i am now a member at two golf clubs both which are great (i run the junior section at one) and have a handicap of 6 which shouldn't be for long! Get involved in the game and youll thank your father.


----------



## terence (Mar 13, 2007)

Respect the game.


----------



## Harry P (May 11, 2007)

hmm to be honest i may have to agree with hypereall,
i do think golf is boring at times
some times i think its really annoying and boring actually
but oh well haha


----------



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

You can't treat women how you want.
How sexist. *Gets offended*
I wouldn't let any man treat me unfairly.
Pssshhht.


----------



## Hypereall (May 11, 2007)

i was only joking babes


----------



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

I should hope so!
x


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

What do you want us to do? Tell romantic stories of success and failure? Give you YouTube clips of classic moments? It's your life, I'm not gonna waste my time convincing you that golf is great if you don't even care.


----------



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> What do you want us to do? Tell romantic stories of success and failure? Give you YouTube clips of classic moments?


If you was in reply to the women being treated unfairly thing then we only want to be treated 'fairly', equally and with respect, because we're also human.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

.x.Bethan.x. said:


> If you was in reply to the women being treated unfairly thing then we only want to be treated 'fairly', equally and with respect, because we're also human.


He was talking to the threadstarter


----------



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh lol..
Ok then, sorry 
x


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Time to let this thread die


----------

